# Wago Passwörter



## Username2.1 (10 Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 

mir ist klar das die Werkseinstellung von admin, user, guest etc. was noch so gibt das Passwort Wago ist.
Ich habe eine Wago SPS PFC 100 und bin gerade dabei Python zu installieren. Dank GitHub hab ich momentan schon eine Version 2.7.9 oben allerdings möchte ich gerne 3.6 oder höher haben damit ich den Azure Event Hub benutzen kann dieser wird ja momentan nur von 3.6 oder höher unterstützt. Nun hab ich mich ein wenig schlau gemacht und den folgenden Befehl für die Konsole gefunden dieser lautet: sudo apt-get install python3.6 
Es gibt da verschiedene Varianten was ich noch gesehen habe kann sein das es nicht ganz der richtige ist bzw. vllt. sogar der falsche Weg und eine "exe" iwo zum runterladen gibt was ich dann über FTP dann rauf spielen kann und ausführen kann. Jedenfalls wenn ich den Befehl eingebe verlangt er von mir ein Passwort welches ist das? (Wago oder das Admin Passwort was ich zum einloggen benutze ist es auch nicht)
Bin als Admin eingeloggt.

Hier mal die Quelle wo ich es gelesen habe:
http://docs.python-guide.org/en/latest/starting/install3/linux/

Viele Grüße

Username2.1


----------



## schlittk (10 Juli 2018)

Hallo,

du könntest versuchen, anstelle dir mit sudo root-Rechte zu geben, dich als root einzuloggen oder mit "su root" zum root user zu wechseln und dann den Befehl ohne sudo einzugeben. Hierfür benötigst du das Passwort vom Linux Benutzer root.

Exe-Dateien laufen nicht auf Linux.

Was ich aber nicht einschätzen kann, ist welche Auswirkungen diese Installation dann auf die SPS hat.

Viele Grüße

schlittk


----------



## ccore (10 Juli 2018)

Den Befehl apt-get gibt es dort nicht. Mir würden jetzt 2 Möglichkeiten einfallen. Einmal ein *.Ipk Package 
Siehe hier: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLxey5OoxEA (ist auch Python 2.7.9) aber evtl. gibt es dafür auch eine Python 3 Variante. 
Oder du baust dir mithilfe des Boardsupport Package eine neue Firmware. 

Gruß
ccore


----------



## Username2.1 (10 Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten. 
@ccroe Ich hab die Version schon lange oben auf meiner Wago SPS. Habe schon nach ipk Versionen gesucht leider nichts gefunden deswegen frage ich hier nach ob jemand was weiß. 
Naja dann mal sehn wie ich das noch mach. Trotzdem vielen Dank 

Viele Grüße 

Username2.1


----------



## Tobsucht (12 Juli 2018)

Hallo,

ccore hat recht. Apt kennt der PFC100 nicht.

Der korrekte Weg wäre beim Wago Support das BSP (Board Support Package) anzufordern und sich ein IPK zu bauen welches Phyton 3.6 enthält.


Grüße


----------

